# Not merely/only ... but also...



## omarkan

Hi people.
How do you you say in Turkish: "not merely/only, but .."
As in: "And we are aware that his ideas inspired not merely two other great philosophers in the next generations, but all those who have since tried..."

Can you say "yalnız değil" ?

Thanks,
Omar.


----------



## avok

"sadece..........değil, fakat" 

sadece: only
not:değil
but:fakat

"fikirlerinin *sadece* gelecek kuşaklardaki diğer iki düşünürü *değil*, *fakat* tüm diğer düşünürleri etkilediğinin farkındayız."

Dont get me wrong but your sentence is just too long to be able to see clearly the use of ""not merely/only, but .." in Turkish.

A simple one would be: 
"I want *not only* this *but* *also* that": "*Sadece* bunu *değil* *fakat* şunu *da* istiyorum"

sadece:yalnızca

da:also


----------



## omarkan

Perfect. I appreciate your help.
Regards,
Omar.


----------



## ukuca

You can also omit "fakat" in these sentences, the meaning won't change:



avok said:


> "fikirlerinin sadece gelecek kuşaklardaki diğer iki düşünürü değil, (fakat) tüm diğer düşünürleri etkilediğinin farkındayız."
> 
> "  Sadece bunu değil, (fakat) şunu da istiyorum"


----------



## Gencebay

ukuca said:


> You can also omit "fakat" in these sentences, the meaning won't change:


 
Then I think it sounds better; I mean when you omit ''fakat''


----------



## omarkan

Many thanks for your help.


----------



## donreno

avok said:


> "sadece..........değil, fakat"
> 
> "fikirlerinin *sadece* gelecek kuşaklardaki diğer iki düşünürü *değil*, *fakat* tüm diğer düşünürleri etkilediğinin farkındayız."
> 
> A simple one would be:
> "I want *not only* this *but* *also* that": "*Sadece* bunu *değil* *fakat* şunu *da* istiyorum"



I agree with Gencebay.
We never use "fakat" like in these sentences...Not even in formal writings...You should omit it.


----------



## Artigh

and by the way if you ever choose to write *fakat, ama *, you should always put a *;* before it.

sadece bunu değil*;* fakat şunu da istiyorum.

This is kinda off-topic, but I thought it could be important to you if you're writing an article or something ^^


----------

